# ATITool on international software site



## Ben Clarke (Oct 21, 2007)

http://www.softpedia.com/get/Tweak/Video-Tweak/ATITool.shtml

Nice work, W1z.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 21, 2007)




----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 21, 2007)

Now I know TPU is big. I didn't notice that part, actually.


----------



## burebista (Oct 22, 2007)

Yeah, it's our best software portal. But we have there also GPU-Z, Systool, SPDTool, so nothing new here.


----------

